# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Находка доисторического ботинка в Армении может стать началом целого ряда сенсаций

## Irina

*О сенсационной находке - самой древней туфле в мире, обнаруженной в Армении, первыми заговорили не местные СМИ, а иностранные. Ученые в свою очередь уверены, что вскоре мир узнает о новых археологических сенсациях.
*
Радиоуглеродный анализ, проведенный в Оксфорде, показал, что кожаному ботинку из пещер в области Вайоц Дзор (140 км к югу от Еревана) - более 5500 лет. То есть туфля из Армении старше знаменитого Стоунхенджа на 400 лет, а египетских пирамид - на целую тысячу лет. Так как армянская сенсация пришла в Армению из-за рубежа, возмущенные армянские журналисты буквально "осадили" Национальную академию наук и Институт археологии и этнографии.

*Интерес подстегнули иностранные СМИ*

Неловкую ситуацию разрядили армянские ученые. Они напомнили журналистам о том, что о сделанных совместной международной археологической группой находках было заявлено своевременно, по поводу чего был представлен соответствующий пресс-релиз. Другое дело, что информация, предоставленная тогда прессе, вероятно не слишком заинтересовала пишущую братию. Как отметил в интервью Deutsche Welle директор Института археологии и этнографии Национальной академии наук Армении Павел Аветисян, повышенный интерес общественности к находкам подстегнула информация мировых СМИ о результатах радиоуглеродного анализа, проведенного западными учеными, который доказал версию о возрасте башмака.

По словам Аветисяна, международная археологическая группа, в которую кроме армянских и израильских ученых входят археологи из Ирландского национального университета в Корке и Университета Калифорнии в Ирвине, продолжают исследования в пещерах Вайоц Дзора. Так что туфля, а точнее - мокасин со шнуровкой, созданный 5500 лет назад доисторическим модельером, наверняка не останется единственной сенсационной находкой. Армянским же журналистам ученый пожелал впредь быть внимательнее к сообщениям собственной Академии наук.

*Помог пещерный микроклимат*

Изделие доисторического башмачника было обнаружено при раскопках поселения Арени-1, которое ученые относят к медно-каменному веку. Мокасин длиной в 23 с половиной и шириной от 7 до 10 сантиметров (примерно 38-й европейский размер обуви) сделан из цельного куска кожи, скорее всего, буйволиной. Специалисты пока не могут определить, мужчина носил эту обувь или женщина. В момент, когда ботинок был найден, археологи обнаружили в нем солому. По мнению ученых, вероятнее всего, его подготовили для утепления или длительного хранения.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Директор Института археологии и этнографии Армении Павел Аветисян рассказал Deutsche Welle, что сохраниться в отличном состоянии древнейшей обуви в мире позволил уникальный микроклимат каменного помещения - особая сухость и постоянная температура воздуха. Кроме того, по словам ученого, пол в пещере c древнейших времен был покрыт экскрементами животного происхождения, которые послужили хорошими консервантами для сенсационных находок.

*На пороге новых сенсаций*

Между тем туфля, о которой сегодня говорят во всем мире, далеко не единственная находка, которую обнаружили археологи в пещере. Там же, в Арени-1, они нашли хорошо сохранившиеся остатки съестных припасов - такие, как зерна пшеницы и ячменя, косточки абрикосов. Несомненно, что в этих пещерах в тот период времени жили люди.

"Думаю, в ближайшее время мировая наука заговорит и о другой, более древней, уникальной находке, сделанной в той же вайоцдзорской пещере", - подчеркнул Павел Аветисян. По его словам, речь идет о чудом сохранившемся фрагменте головного мозга человека. На первый взгляд, в это трудно поверить, но когда "соответствующие исследования и специальный анализ находки позволят назвать ее более точный возраст, мы обязательно сообщим об этом", - заверил Павел Аветисян.

Узнает ли мир о новой сенсации из армянских источников, покажет время.

----------

